# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  C-mi, camera drone, Ashima Devices, Inc., Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Ashima Devices, Inc.

youtube.com/@c-mi6572

twitter.com/cmiflyer

"C-mi: The First All-in-One Camera Drone by Rocket Scientists" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

C-Mi Flyer Camera Drone Can Capture Amazing Aerial HD Video & Share!

Published on Apr 23, 2015




> C-mi (see-me) is the first camera drone designed with real world usability in mind.
> 
> Stowable: Its frame is designed to pack easily in a small case or backpack. 
> All-Weather: Its structure and built-in camera housing are designed for all weather use. 
> Integrated Flight and Camera Controller: C-mi's digital user interface has been designed so that you can easily control the flyer, dynamically change the camera modes and view live video during flight, and directly share images and video - all from a single app.

----------


## Airicist

C-mi Camera Drone Features Highlights

Published on May 11, 2015




> C-mi is the first real all in one camera drone designed with real world usability in mind. C-mi is stowable: Its frame is designed to pack easily in a small case or backpack. All-Weather: Its structure and built-in camera housing are designed for all weather use. Integrated Flight and Camera Controller: C-mi's digital user interface has been designed so that you can easily control the flyer, dynamically change the camera modes and view live video during flight, and directly share images and video - all from a single app.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Kickstarter C-mi in trouble…"

by Gary Mortimer
April 12, 2016

----------

